# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  مواقــف مشـرقــة من حيــاة الإمامين : ابن باز ـ وابن عثيمين رحمهما الله تعالى ...

## أم أروى المكية

هذه بعض المواقف من حياة الإمامين الجليلين : (  عبدالعزيز بن باز ـ ومحمد بن صالح العثيمين ) رحمهما الله تعالى وجمعنا  بهما في الفردوس الأعلى ... آمـــــين ,,,,

الإمام عبدالعزيز بن باز رحمه الله :

"  كان سماحة الشيخ ابن باز إذا سمع الأذان بادر إلى متابعته ، وترك جميع ما  في يده من الأعمال ، وإذا كان أحد يحادثه أو يهاتفه قال له : يؤذّن ؛  ليشعره بأنه سيتابع المؤذن !.." مدير مكتبه : الشيخ محمد الموسى 

--------------------------------------------------------- 

" كان سماحته يتصل على 11 رقما لإيقاظهم لصلاة الفجر ، وإذا رد عليه أحد  منهم سلم عليه الشيخ وقال : ( الحمد لله الذي أحيانا بعد ما أماتنا وإليه  النشور ) " محمد الموسى 

-------------------------------------------------------- 

"كان إذا أراد الوضوء من المغسلة ناول من بجانبه غترته أو مشلحه ثم قال  ممازحا مداعبا : ( هذه يا فلان على سبيل الأمانة لا تطمع بها ) " محمد  الموسى 

---------------------------------------------------------- 

" كثيرا ما يأتي بعض الناس ويكثر من الثناء على سماحته ويذكر بعض أوصافه  وهو يتململ ويتغير وجهه ويقول : ( الله المستعان ، الله يتوب على الجميع ،  الله يستعملنا وإياكم فيما يرضيه !!..) محمد الموسى 

----------------------------------------------------- 

" كان محبا لجيرانه كثير السؤال والتفقد لهم ، يفرح بهم إذا قدموا إليه  وكان يقول : ( ادعوهم لعلهم يستحيون من المجيء إلينا !.. ) " محمد الموسى 

------------------------------------------------------- 

" كان إذا بلغه أن أحدا من المخالفين رماه بسوء ، أو ذكره بذم لم يزد على  أن يقول : ( سامحه الله ، سامحه الله !!!) ، وإذامرض ذلك المخالف زاره أو  اتصل به ؛ ليواسيه ويدعو له !!.." محمد الموسى 

--------------------------------------------------------- 

" كان كثير اللجوء إلى الله والافتقار إليه ، والتذلل بين يديه ، وكان كثير  الدعاء والتضرع إلى الله وسؤاله كل صغيرة وكبيرة ، ومن سمعه وهو يدعو أيقن  أن الله سيوفقه ويعينه ويسدده ، ومن دعائه : ( اللهم إني أسألك التوفيق  والإعانة ، اللهم لا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين ، اللهم اشرح صدري ، اللهم  ألهمني رشدي وقني شر نفسي ، اللهم أصلح قلبي وعملي ، اللهم اجعلنا من دعاة  الهدى وأنصار الحق ) " محمد الموسى 

--------------------------------------------------------- 

"قال في يوم من الأيام بحضرة أكثر من 20 من طلبة العلم : ( والله ثم والله  ثم والله إنني لم أكتب في حياتي كتابا إلا وأريد بذلك وجه الله !!!..) "  محمد الموسى 

------------------------------------------------------------- 

"كان إذا تحدث عن شيخه محمد بن إبراهيم يغلبه البكاء ! ، ويقول عنه : ( ما  رأت عيناي قبل أن أعمى ، ولا سمعت أذناي بعد أن عميت < مثلــه > ،  وكان له فضل كبير علي !!!.. ) محمد الموسى 

------------------------------------------------------------------------

" كثيرا ما كان يبكي إذا سمع حادثة الإفك ، وقصة الثلاثة الذين خُلفوا ،  وكذلك يبكي إذا قُرئ عليه شيء من سير العلماء وما لاقوه في سبيل العلم ،  وما قدموه في سبيل الدعوة والجهاد !.." محمد الموسى 

الإمام محمد العثيمين رحمه الله :

( كان من تواضع الشيخ أنه إذا خرج ماشيا من بيته إلى المسجد سلّم على كل من  لقيه من العمال والصغار ، وكان الصبيان يترقبون مروره وهم على شرفات  المنازل ؛ ليحظوا بإلقاء السلام عليه ، ويظفروا منه بابتسامة صادقة ودعوة  صالحة ) الشيخ محمد الحمد 

ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ  ـــــ

( سأله أحد الإخوة عن صحة حديث فتوقف وقال للسائل : الله أعلم ، أرجو أن  تحيلوا هذا السؤال إلى سماحة الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز !! ، وهذا من تورعه في  الفتيا ) عبدالكريم المقرن

 ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ  ـــ

( أحس بالنوم ليلا في أثناء التسجيل لبرنامج نور على الدرب ، فكان يدافع  النوم فقام وأمسك اللاقط وبدأ يجيب على الأسئلة وهو يمشي في المجلس ذهابا  ورجوعا ؛ ليطرد النوم حتى أكمل الحلقات !! ..) عبدالكريم المقرن 

ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ  ــــ

يقول المقدم محمد المشوح : ( طلبت من الشيخ ابن عثيمين أن نجري معه لقاءً  عن حياته وطلبه للعلم ، فلبى بكل تواضع رغم مشاغله ، وصدّرتُ ذلكم اللقاء  بتقديم أثنيت فيه على الشيخ ببعض الأوصاف والمديح الصادق ، فأوقفني وطلب  إيقاف التسجيل ، وطلب حذف تلك المقدمة ، والاكتفاء بالاسم مجردا من أي مديح  أو ألقاب !!!!).

ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ  ـــــ

( كان الشيخ يثني دائما على برنامج نور على الدرب ، ويحث على استماعه ويقول  عنه : < هذا المنبر منبر خير وتوجيه للمسلمين > ) عبدالكريم المقرن 

ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ  ـــــ

( كان من رحمته بالحيوان أنه يتعاهد القطط التي حول منزله ، ويقدم لها  الطعام حتى اعتادت على هذا ، وفي أحد الأيام لم يكن معه طعام لهذه القطط  التي تنتظره ، فخرج من الباب الآخر حياء منها !!!.. ) د. خالد المصلح 

ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ  ــ

يقول العلامة ابن عثيمين : ( تأثرت بالشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز من جهة العناية  بالحديث ، وتأثرت به من جهة الأخلاق أيضا وبسط نفسه للناس !!.. ) .                      

http://vb.tafsir.net/tafsir15002/#.VkbC5V6lI1l

رحمهما الله رحمة واسعة .. ورضي عنهما ..وعن طلبتهما .. وعنا معهم جميعاً... آمين .
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ..                  

وللفائدة : انظري 
http://majles.alukah.net/t148094/#post801298

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

رحم الله الشيخين الجليلين .

----------

